# Unable to Clean Install SBS 2003 on New Dell Server with RAID Array



## reliant_data (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry for the long post, but this problem's got me stumped and I want to make sure I include all the details

I have a brand new Dell PowerEdge T605 with a RAID 5 array configured on a PERC 6/i controller. It came with no operating system. A brand new copy of Windows Small Business Server was purchased seperately. I tried installing using the Dell Systems Management Tools and Documentation CD utility. It goes through the setup wizard with no problem (entering the Organization Name, IP, RAID config, etc.). At the end of the wizard I insert the SBS 2003 Disk (I've tried both CD 1 and the DVD), it copies the setup files and reboots. It goes through the blue Windows Setup screens and everything looks like it's working fine. It reboots and comes up to the Server 2003 Desktop and immediately asks for a path to be verified. It defaults to D: which should be the CD Drive, however, when I click the Browse button, no CD Drive shows up. The only drive is the C: and the setup files are nowhere to be found. When I cancel, it says the SBS 2003 Install will be canceled. If I go into the Device Manager, it shows no RAID drivers installed.

I've tried installing directly from the SBS 2003 disks (leaving out the Dell disk). I press F6 and install RAID drivers for the Perc 6/i but, at the end of the blue Windows Setup, it tries to start Windows and gives a blue screen (Stop error 0x00007B).

I've also tried pressing F6 during the initial phase of Windows Setup using the Dell disk, but nothing happens. I never get the option to install the Perc drivers.

I've talked to Dell, but the techs I've gotten haven't been alot of help. I'm getting ready to run the Dell Diagnostic to rule out the hardware, but I feel like I must be missing something somewhere that is keeping the Perc drivers from installing. I'm hoping someone on here can point out my error.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Press "shift F10" during the install phase (GUI part)

It will open a comand prompt. Type taskmgr, goto applications, brouse, and you can look at your D drive to make sure the drive was addressed correctly .. it could have changed to another letter.


----------



## reliant_data (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay, I did that and the only drive that shows up in the browse window is C:. No cd drive.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

As for the F6, you need to hit it as soon as the dell install starts, right when it boots up.

What is the eact error?
The file 'Asms' on CD-ROM is needed. Type the path where the file is located, and then click OK.
?


----------



## reliant_data (Jul 9, 2007)

FIXED!!! I got on the phone with a Dell Tech guy today and got this resolved. It turns out that the issue wasn't actually with the RAID drivers, but with the Chipset SATA controller drivers. The Dell Systems Management Tools and Documentation disk (v 5.5) didn't include the Broadcom HT1000 Chipset SATA Controller Drivers. Supposedly they're putting together a new disk with the correct drivers, but in case any one else runs into the same issue, here's what I had to do.

Go to the Dell Website and download the correct Chipset drivers for you machine. Mine for the T605 were at: http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/Broadcom_QDMA-Broadcom-Chips_A00_R174387.exe

Unzip the self-extracting file to a USB key or floppy (CD won't work because the drive won't be recognized)

Run the setup from the Dell SMTD Disk like normal. After the GUI Installation and a reboot, you'll get the message I described above asking for a path. 

Leave the window open (don't hit cancel!) and go to the Control Panel --> System --> Device Manager. Use 'Update Drivers' on the uninstalled device (mine was listed as a RAID Controller even though my Perc 6/i was listed as installed). 

Select the drivers from your USB key and, once the drivers install, you should be able to go back to the error window, click Browse and see the CD Drive. Put your SBS 2003 Disk in and Setup should resume as normal.

A+ for Dell Support on this one. It would have taken me forever to work this out without their help.

Thanks also to Bilbus on trying to help me out on this one. I appreciate it!


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Strange, their boot disk should have loaded the drivers for you .. i beleve they use a linux ISO to preload the drivers.


----------



## reliant_data (Jul 9, 2007)

They do, but the technician said that for some reason those particular drivers had been overlooked. The server has an AMD processor, which is relatively new for Dell, so I guess they're still working out the kinks? We'll go with that anyway. In any case, the problem is supposed to be fixed with the next version of the SMTD, but, in the meantime, maybe this thread will help someone out.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Dell has had AMDs for many years now. Atleast 3 or 4.

that was just a screw up on dell's part.


----------

